# Interesting useless facts



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

First time in 823 years! 

October 2010 has 5 Fridays, 5 Saturdays and 5 Sundays. 

October 1187 was the last time!


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I can sleep better knowing that! LOL... that means 5 full weekends to dream about riding my Brute! :nutkick:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

It happened this past August also. Same gosh awful long time. Kawinkidink?

I am mistakin, Just 5 sundays. But it was the first time in like 1.5 million years.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

drtyTshrt said:


> It happened this past August also. Same gosh awful long time. Kawinkidink?
> 
> I am mistakin, Just 5 sundays. But it was the first time in like 1.5 million years.


They didn't have calenders 1.5 million years ago!!!


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

1. It's against the law to leave your house in Thailand if 
you're not wearing underwear.

2. Centuries ago in India, a person could get their nose 
chopped off for breaking the law.

3. Citronella, Catnip, Rosemary and Marigolds are 4 plants 
that will keep mosquitoes away.

4. Every plant in Tomorrowland at Disneyland in Anaheim, CA 
is edible.

5. Cerberus was 3-headed dog that guarded the entrance to 
the underworld in Greek mythology.


----------



## 09_650i (Jul 7, 2010)

typewriter is the longest word that can be made using only one row of the keyboard.


----------



## Alabama_Mud_Dog (Oct 7, 2010)

The sentence "the quick brown fox jumps over the lazy dog" uses every letter in the English language

Hippopotomonstrosesquippedaliophobia is the fear of long words

Only female mosquitoes bite


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

the silhouette on MLB logo is of harmon killebrew


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

In KY it is illegal to marry the same person 4 times.

In KY every citizen must take a bath once a year.,

....you know it's a hillbilly state when we have laws like that...lol


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

cast iron skillets use to b the leading source of iron in the american diet. 

the odds of seeing 3 albino deer is 1 in 79,000,000,000 but in boulder junction, wisconsin a man took a picture of 3 together in the woods

most dust particles in ur house comes from dead skin


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

The first Ford cars had Dodge engines.

If you add up the numbers 1-100 consecutively (1+2+3+4+5 etc) the total is 5050.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

James Bond was America's first look at the ATV. in "Diamonds are forever" 1970


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Oct.01, 2010 Massachusetts first state to ban children under 12 from riding atv's
there are more than 1000 injury's there each year
I suggest they ban parents from having children. common sense tells you don't put a 10 year old on a 50 hp. 600lb machine.
sorry bout the buzz kill but this sucks!


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Sooner or later its gonna be like that everywhere.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Not sure if this is true, but I thought it was funny.

Doctors vs. Gun Owners...... 

Doctors 

(A) The number of physicians in the U.S. is 700,000. 
(B) Accidental deaths caused by Physicians per year are 120,000. 
(C) Accidental deaths per physician is 0.171 
Statistics courtesy of U.S. Dept of Health and Human Services. 
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> 
Now think about this: 
Guns 
(A) The number of gun owners in the U.S. is 80,000,000. (Yes, that's 80 million) 
(B) The number of accidental gun deaths per year, all age groups, is 1,500. 
(C) The number of accidental deaths per gun owner is .0000188 
Statistics courtesy of FBI 

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> 
So, statistically, doctors are approximately 9,000 times more dangerous than gun owners. 
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> 
Remember, 'Guns don't kill people, doctors do.' 
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> 
FACT: NOT EVERYONE HAS A GUN, BUT Almost everyone has at least one doctor. This means you are over 9,000 times more likely to be killed by a doctor as by a gun owner!!!


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

that is awesome^

...and for my useless fact:

89% of all statistics are false.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

60% of the mudders here would agree with aandryiii


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

5 out of 4 people have trouble with fractions.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

According to the U.S. Bureau of the Census, the resident population of the United States, projected to 10/29/10 at 18:16 UTC (EST+5) is310,590,600

*COMPONENT SETTINGS FOR OCTOBER 2010*


One birth every.................................. 7 seconds
One death every.................................. 12 seconds
One international migrant (net) every............ 37 seconds
Net gain of one person every..................... 12 seconds
</pre>​


----------

